# For sale 58 gal. reef ready tank.. BRAND NEW!



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Selling a 58 gallon reef ready (built in overflow) salt water tank. New and never seen a drop of water!!!! Bought for over 1500 bucks for all of it and never even used, you can really get a steal here for half price! Comes with Tank, Glass folding canopy/top, black oak and glass stand, 2-2X96 watt power compacts light fixtures with new bulbs. appox. 15-20 gallon sump. 4 bags of gold aragonite sand, and tap water filter. First $750 take the works!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow great deal... wish i could, tough being right after christmas! good luck with the sale!


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks... selling for a buddy, I'd buy it myself (way better then the "used" 90 gal I bought for 500) but the wife won't have it! No rush, buddy's been humming and hawing about selling it or setting it up for years! Wicked deal for anyone wanting a "new" set up for a used price!


----------



## rcruz (Apr 26, 2010)

what are the tank measurements?


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

36" Long X 18" Wide X 21" High.


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

is this still for sale

dave


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

what a steal! cant believe no one picked it up yet. good luck


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump... and yeah it's still up for grab's!

I haven't been online here for a few days apologies.


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

are you firm on the price and what days are you available for viewing of the tank 

dave


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump... and yes he is pretty firm on the price, this is half what a store would sell this set up for. I have to stress, this is a "NEW" tank. No silicone/water stress/weight ever in the tank and on the new stand, no scratches on the glass (or hard water/algae stains) and all the other little things you have to worry about when buying a used tank!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Is tank drilled


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, that is what I ment by reef ready... a built in overflow/return, you can see on the left side of the tank in the first picture.


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump... just to let everyone know this deal is still out there!


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

will you sell just the tank/stand/sump?


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

He would like to sell this complete, but this tank is still available if anyone is interested!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What size is the sand/gravel?


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

I believe he has 4-10k bags


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Seachem Golden Shores 20 kg Aragonite

This is the stuff if you want more details...


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump... for still available!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow this is still around after 4 months!? Come on ppl! Someone grab it! Lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Go for it John. You need more room for your corals


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Update

Say's now he will take 700 OBO !!!


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump... come and get it!


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Monthly bump... still up for grabs


----------



## ACBerb (Mar 18, 2012)

Monthly bump again, still up for grabs for anyone looking for new at "used" price...


----------

